# Any ants drive a stick?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Sticks in the USA look to be going extinct: 








The End of Manual Transmission


Stick shifts are dying. When they go, something bigger than driving will be lost.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I drive a Nimbus 2000 (Ravenclaw trim package).


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

"Any ants drive a stick?"

No, but I've got a gal that lives on the hill.

She won't do it but her sister will. 😁


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I drive a Nimbus 2000 (Ravenclaw trim package).


That's the non-AC trim, right?


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

I used my Jeep Patriot for Uber for a little while. It had a manual transmission. Younger pax would marvel at it while older pax would tell me how they “haven’t seen one of those in a long time.” When I was in high school knowing how to drive a stick could have meant the difference in borrowing a car or walking.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

18 forward, 2 reverse


----------



## Alan777 (Oct 16, 2018)

I drive a 2009 Honda Accord with a 5 speed. Not sure if I will buy another manual when this car ages out...stick is fine in th burbs but can get awkward in city traffic.


----------



## Roos (Jan 5, 2018)

I used to drive 5-speed pt cruiser back in 2017.
Pax were very surprised, especially older folks. However, my clutch was burnt out very quickly on the hills of San Francisco. Btw, many pax were amused a lot when I had to stop in traffic on a side of a hill


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

On very rare occasions I used my e90 that was a 6-speed and was heavily complimented. Even had a wierdo take a video of it.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I prefer to drive a stick, but I wouldn't want to do it for rideshare or if I had a long commute to work in traffic.


----------



## Dodger! (7 mo ago)

Driving a manual is very tiring. It is fun only on a fun weekend vehicle, not on a commuter or a rideshare vehicle.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I drove a stick for a long time.
It was rough in city traffic.
Had a real strong spring on it.
Had to trade it in, doctors orders.


----------



## Dodger! (7 mo ago)

I learnt driving on a 1992 Hilux pickup and it was manual. And it was horrible. Like herniating your discs horrible. The solid axle in the front tortured you when you hit a bump
It looked like this


----------

